# Adding bottle cage bosses to a frame.



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey guys/gals, did a search and turned up nothing although I know it's probably been discussed in here a time or two before, so here goes. I have 2 frames I'd like to add some bottle cage bosses to, one is a Karate Monkey and the other is a alu Paradox. For the Monkey I'd like to move the ST based water bottle up, so would need to add 1 boss, on the Paradox would like to add bosses to the ST as there are none. So how hard is it and where can I get the pieces/parts from? Have no bicycle specific welders in the island, but do have some good ones for both alu and steel. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

******* way would be to get some collars to fix a base for the bottle holder to the frame. If you're not to grinchy about the look, this could be and easy fix until you get a good welder to do the job. Just don't forget to put something soft between the collars and frame to not damage the finish or paint. 

Then if you get to have the hardware, you can drill a hole in the frame and sold the boss into it, but be careful, as the frame can be really thin in some place (if alu is the frame)

David


Sent from my iPhone while bikin'


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I've never done it, and I'm sure the frame builder guys can give you the official solution, but I would try a threaded insert:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Threaded_insert


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

For the AL frame use a rivet nut, and for the steel braze in a new boss. Done and done. Once the paint is removed its a 10min process.


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

back in the day, all cages came with tube clamps. I rode for many years with hose clamps holding a bottle on. I used to take that cage off for races


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey Guys, thanks for the responses. I was thinking of the clamps, but haven't seen them in forever, if anyone has a link to somewhere carrying them I'd appreciate it - guess I could always use a normal wire clamp if I can't find any. Read up on the RivetNuts and they sound ideal, can you get them in small quantities and where?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Universal cycles

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/index.php?category=272


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks, but don't really use anywhere but Jenson, so think if I can't get the rivetnuts I'll just stick to a SS hose clamp.


smilinsteve said:


> Universal cycles
> 
> http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/index.php?category=272


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Why'd you ask for a link if you won't use anywhere but Jenson?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well if it was something better I guess, but that isn't any better than a nice SS hose clamp. Was more looking for the rivetnuts I guess, but guess they'd come from a frame builder more than online e-tailer.


smilinsteve said:


> Why'd you ask for a link if you won't use anywhere but Jenson?


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Well if it was something better I guess, but that isn't any better than a nice SS hose clamp. Was more looking for the rivetnuts I guess, but guess they'd come from a frame builder more than online e-tailer.


$6 for ten

https://www.biketoolsetc.com/index....me-Building/Repair&tc=Riv-Nuts&item_id=EN-RN2


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

How do those rivnuts stay in place?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

smilinsteve said:


> How do those rivnuts stay in place?


Compression, they install much like a rivet.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

OK, so got the linky to get them, now just need to know how they install :???: I've installed loads upon loads of rivets in my time, but never seen any of these. If they install how I think, which would be similar to a normal blind rivet then part of the tube will colapse in on itself to anchor it in the tube, but don't think this is a fitting that comes stock with most rivet guns. I'm thinking since this will only be a once in a blue moon thing I could do a DIY tool/method using a mtching bolt with nut already threaded on, then just tighten the nut down on the bolt and draw it in and colapse the tube - if that's how it works.



AZ.MTNS said:


> Compression, they install much like a rivet.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Make your own rivet nut tool:

http://www.ridgelineownersclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15647


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

OK, so as I thought, the tube colapse onto itself just like a rivet, just need a bolt and nut to do it. Will of course practice on some scrap alu first and make sure I've got it down right before I go messing with any actual frames. Again appreciate all the help.


smilinsteve said:


> Make your own rivet nut tool:
> 
> http://www.ridgelineownersclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15647


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Bit of an update...so just for the hell of it I decided to give a local place a call and ask if they happened to carry them and low and behold they had Alu and steel  So I opted for the Alu, now have to do the deed. Really have gotten accustomed to not being able to find stuff easily on our island, have to get out of that mentality now as thigns have changed in that regards.


----------



## inverse_of_zero (Mar 26, 2015)

Five years later, digging up the grave... Did you end up getting the bosses installed/welded onto your frame after all that??


----------

